# دوائر صوت



## السـاحر (30 مارس 2008)

قبل فترة وجية كان لي موضوع طويل بخصوص دوائر الصوت لكن لم ينتهي بفائده بل انتهى بالنسيان 

الآن أحببت أن أجرب بعض التطبيقات قبل ان أبدأ بتجميع مشروعي هل بأمكان بعضكم مساعدتي وله جزيل الشكر 

أريد دائرة صوت مدخلها من مايكروفونين و مخرجها على 3 مخارج صوت 

شكراً لمن أراد مساعدتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2008)

أخى
لعل عدم افادتك كان لأن الطلب غير واضح مثلا
تريد دخول من ميكروفونين
هل تريد تحكم مستقل ام ان الأثنين مجموعين؟
تريد 3 مخارج صوت
لم تحدد مستوى اشارة الخرج هل هو0db ام تريد قدرة لتشغيل سملعلت او احمال اخرى مثلا؟
هل كل مخرج له تحكم مستقل فى مستوى الصوت؟
هل المخارج مشتركة أم معزوله عن بعضها؟


----------



## السـاحر (31 مارس 2008)

شاكر لك تواجد فوجودك في موضوعي يسعدني كثيراً

نعم اريد enable للميكروفونين 
مخارج الصوت مشتركه كلها على نفس الخرج 

اريد القدرة ان تكون تعمل على سماعات أو موزع subwoofer


----------



## alsaneyousef (31 مارس 2008)

هل تريد نقل الصوة من الجوال إلى الكمبيوتر بالأشعة تحت الحمراء...على مسافة(1600متر 
http://www.scitoys.com (http://www.scitoys.com/


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أبريل 2008)

اخى
ارجو قليل م الوقت حتى ارسم لك دائرة تحقق المطلبين معا لأن خرج subwoofer يكون Zero DB قياسى أما السماعة فتحتاج لقدرة مناسبة


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

بالتوفيق اخوى باذن الله


----------



## السـاحر (1 أبريل 2008)

تشكر أخي الكريم وربي يوفقك دنيا وآخره


----------



## السـاحر (3 أبريل 2008)

مازلنا بانتظارك أخي المهندس ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2008)

معذرة غدا إن شاء الله


----------



## جميل كحيل (6 أبريل 2008)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث عن دارة تقوم بإصدار صوت عبر مكبر الصوت من ملف أقوم أنا باختياره من الحاسب 
باستخدام المايكرو كنترولر 
عند وصل التغذية للدارة تقوم بتشغيل هذا الصوت وتكراره
ما هي العناصر التي يجب أن أستخدمها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2008)

جميل كحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبحث عن دارة تقوم بإصدار صوت عبر مكبر الصوت من ملف أقوم أنا باختياره من الحاسب
> باستخدام المايكرو كنترولر
> عند وصل التغذية للدارة تقوم بتشغيل هذا الصوت وتكراره
> ما هي العناصر التي يجب أن أستخدمها


اخى
مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
عفوا من الأفضل لك ان تضع سؤالك كمشاركة جديدة(موضوع جديد) حيث يراه الجميع ولك هنا يعتبر رد على مشاركة اخرى ويراه عدد محدود هم من سبق لهم الإشتراك فى هذا الموضوع
لعمل الدائرة المطلوبه لن تستطيع ان تتعامل سوى مع الملفات التى لا تحتاج لفك شفرة حيث كل الملفات ذات الإمتداد mp3,mov,mpg..... مضغوطة بتكويد معين و ربما لا يتمكن الميكرو من ذلك
ثانيا يجب ان تختار وسيلة لنقل الملف من الحاسب للدائرة اما عن طريق RS232 او خلافه


----------



## السـاحر (6 أبريل 2008)

عليك باستخدام winamp لفتح بعض الملفا ت الصوتيه ثم ارسالها إلى Port lpt or serial 
في كلتا الحالتين موضوعك لايحتاج إلى ما يكروكنترولر 

على العموم رجاء فتح موضوع خاص بهذا الامر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2008)

اخى
هذه الدائرة التى وعدتك بها و يمكن عملها ايضا مختصرة عن كده


----------



## السـاحر (7 أبريل 2008)

ربي يجزاك الف خير سوف اقوم بتطبيقها واخبارك بالنتائج


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله و اى سؤال ارجو الا تتردد


----------



## جميل كحيل (7 أبريل 2008)

*شكرأ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي عباس ولك أيضاً أخي الساحر 
سأقوم بإنشاء موضوع جديد حول هذا السؤال وأرجو منكما أن تفيدوني بخبرتكما لاتمام هذه الدارة


----------



## alsaneyousef (9 أبريل 2008)

Stereo Mixer 




YOU CAN BUT TO MICROPHNES


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2008)

اخى alsaneyousef
شكرا لمجهودك الكبير - فقط اردت التوضيح
الدائرة التى وضعتها هى فقط لجمع المداخل ولكن الكسب لها = 1 على اى مدخل من الأربع وعليه تحتاج لمراحل تكبير تاليه او سابقة


----------



## السـاحر (9 أبريل 2008)

أخي المهندس ماجد قمت بتطبيق الدائرة على البروتوس لكنها لم تنجح سوف اقوم بتجربتها عملي واخبرك بالنتتائج 

عندي كم سؤال اتمنى الاجابه عليه 
بخصوص الخرج من دائرتك على stereo هل استطيع ان اوزعه على ثلاث مخارج أم يجب ان اطبق 3 امبلي فايرات لكي اسحب ثلاث مخارج بدلاً من مخرج 

هل استطيع وضع الـ ADC - DAC فيما بينهم واين الموضع اللذي يجب ان اضعه 

بخصوص الدائرة الأخيرة هل هي جيده وهل استطيع تطبيقها ووضع الـمضخمات قبلها وبعدها 

بخصوص المايك كيف اقوم بسحب الاسلاك منه 

هل اسحب على الترتيب من رأسه 
اول اثنين على مدخل دائرى التكير والاخير على التأريض 
أم هنالك طريقه تنصح بها لأني سمعت عن دايناميك والـ الإليكتريك مايك أتوقع أن ما نستعمله في أجهزة الحاسب هو اليكتريك مايك وكيف سوف يعمل أو بالاحرى كيف سوف تدخل التيار له ويعمل بما ان الخرج منه وليس له دخل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2008)

السـاحر قال:


> أخي المهندس ماجد قمت بتطبيق الدائرة على البروتوس لكنها لم تنجح سوف اقوم بتجربتها عملي واخبرك بالنتتائج


اخى
ربما لم توصل شئ ما فى البروتس كما يجب. راجع الداتا شيت للقطعة LM324 وستجد كل الأجزاء فيها


> عندي كم سؤال اتمنى الاجابه عليه
> بخصوص الخرج من دائرتك على stereo هل استطيع ان اوزعه على ثلاث مخارج أم يجب ان اطبق 3 امبلي فايرات لكي اسحب ثلاث مخارج بدلاً من مخرج


هذه الدائرة مونو - اى وليست ستيريو
انت تجمع خرج 2 ميك - فحتى لو كانا ستيريو سيصبحا مونو
لو اردت خرج ستيريو خد من مخرج المجزئين P1,P2
الخرج من Audio Out يمكن ان توزع لعدد كم المخارج وربما حتى 8 مخارج


> هل استطيع وضع الـ ADC - DAC فيما بينهم واين الموضع اللذي يجب ان اضعه


فيما بينهم - بين مين و مين ؟
طبعا يمكنك ان تضع ADC - DAC حيث تشاء و الأساس ان تعرف حدود القطعة المستخدمة و تنتقى المكان الذى يوفر لها الجهد المناسب مثلا لو ADC يحتاج 2 فولت غير لو احتاج 5 فولت غير لو احتاج +\- 2.5فولت


> بخصوص الدائرة الأخيرة هل هي جيده وهل استطيع تطبيقها ووضع الـمضخمات قبلها وبعدها


الداءرة الأخيرة جيدة وهى مكافئة للجزء U1C


> بخصوص المايك كيف اقوم بسحب الاسلاك منه


ترجع لنوع الميك المستخدم - ان كان ديناميك يبقى التوصيل مباشر و ان كان اليكتريت يحتاج لمقاومة متصلة بجهد موجب مناسب - ترجع أيضا للميك
يمكنك تقليدها من اى مكبر يستخدم هذه الميكات او استخدم مقاومة 10 ك مع 5 فولت و جرب حتى تصل لأحسن نتائج


> هل اسحب على الترتيب من رأسه
> اول اثنين على مدخل دائرى التكير والاخير على التأريض
> أم هنالك طريقه تنصح بها لأني سمعت عن دايناميك والـ الإليكتريك مايك أتوقع أن ما نستعمله في أجهزة الحاسب هو اليكتريك مايك وكيف سوف يعمل أو بالاحرى كيف سوف تدخل التيار له ويعمل بما ان الخرج منه وليس له دخل


----------



## السـاحر (11 أبريل 2008)

أعتقدد ان مشكلتي في الـمكثفات هل هي قطبيه أم أستطيع ان اضعها بدون قطبيه 

بخصوص المايك لم تشفي أجابتك أسألتي أتمنى التوضيح أكثر كيف اقوم بايصال المايك ولك جزيل الشكر

المايك هو مايك الحاسب العادي


----------



## السـاحر (11 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز ارفقت لك المشروع 
بخصوص الـ audio عمل بتمام لكنه لم يشتغل على speaker على ما اعتقد الجاب هو كما شرحت لي بالاول أنه يحتاج إلى معامل خرج عالي ويجب توصيله إلى amplifire مع ان اشارته عاليه 

بخصوص الـ speaker الاشاره مشوهه جداً ولم تخرج كما نريد 

اريد ان توضح لي ماذا يعني دائرة عزل ولماذا استخدمنا lm386 مع الـ speaker ولم نستخدم الـ lm324 وكيف اصبح لها قدرة حتى 1 وات كيف استطيع زيادتها 

أتمنى ان لاتنسى الاجابه على موضوع الـ Mic 

بخصوص أضافة الـ adc - dac 
فأنا مشروعي يعتمد بالاساس عليهم لذلك أردت تجربة الـ analog في البدايه ثم اضيف الـ digital 

هل استطيع وضع الـ adc بعد دائرة جمع الخرجين U1C 

وهل استطيع فصل دائرة الـ sound و الـ audio ووضعهم بعد dac أم هل ملزمين بدائرة المايك 

الفكرة هي إدخال وأخراج الصوت من analog لكن بعد أجراء عملية معالجه عليهم digital


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2008)

بخصوص المكثفات ففى الدائرة كل المكثفات أقل من 1 ميكرو مثل C1 بدون قطبية
أما المكثفات 1 أو اكثر مثل C4 فهى ذات قطبية و الخط القصير و غليظ هو الموجب وهذه رموز قياسية ففى المثال السابق الموجب متصل بخرج الدائرة و السالب الى مفتاح الصوت


السـاحر قال:


> اخي العزيز ارفقت لك المشروع
> بخصوص الـ audio عمل بتمام لكنه لم يشتغل على speaker على ما اعتقد الجاب هو كما شرحت لي بالاول أنه يحتاج إلى معامل خرج عالي ويجب توصيله إلى amplifire مع ان اشارته عاليه


السماعة تحتاج لقدرة مناسبة


> بخصوص الـ speaker الاشاره مشوهه جداً ولم تخرج كما نريد


هل يخرج الصوت بدون تشويه من مخرج الصوت Audio Out المتصل بالجزء U1D ام كلاهما له خرج مشوه؟


> اريد ان توضح لي ماذا يعني دائرة عزل ولماذا استخدمنا lm386 مع الـ speaker ولم نستخدم الـ lm324 وكيف اصبح لها قدرة حتى 1 وات كيف استطيع زيادتها


العزل عبارة عن مكبر يحمى الدائرة من تغير الحمل فلو وضعت حمل قيمته صغيرة لن يبقى هناك اشارة للمرور فى باقى الدوائر لكن العزل يحمى من هذا التأثير
استخدمنا lm386 لأنها مكبر قدرة - ارجو ان تحمل الداتا شيت و تقرأها ففيها معلومات كثيرة مفيدة - و تكون مكبر قدرة لأن ترانزيسورات الخرج بداخلها تتحمل امبير اعلى من LM324 و لا تسطيع زيادتها - ان احتجت لقدرة أعلى استخدم LM380 تعطيك حتى 4 وات و ان شئت 40 وات استخدم STK083 وهناك حتى 200 وات


> أتمنى ان لاتنسى الاجابه على موضوع الـ Mic


اعتقد ان هذه الأنواع تحتاج لمقاومة على 5 فولت - جرب لن تخسر شيئا


> بخصوص أضافة الـ adc - dac
> فأنا مشروعي يعتمد بالاساس عليهم لذلك أردت تجربة الـ analog في البدايه ثم اضيف الـ digital
> 
> هل استطيع وضع الـ adc بعد دائرة جمع الخرجين U1C


نعم ممكن


> وهل استطيع فصل دائرة الـ sound و الـ audio ووضعهم بعد dac أم هل ملزمين بدائرة المايك
> 
> الفكرة هي إدخال وأخراج الصوت من analog لكن بعد أجراء عملية معالجه عليهم digital


معذرة ليس لدى البرنامج الآن لأنى استعمل برنامج آخر
عند تحميلة و افحص الدائرة - استطيع الإجابة على باقى الأسئلة
إن استطعت ان تحفظ المشروع بأى نسق صورة مثل gif,jpg,bmp كما ارسلت لك دائرتى اكون شاكرا و استطيع الرد اسرع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2008)

اخى
هناك بعض الأخطاء فى الرسم المرفق
رجاء ان تستخدم (كليك يمين على القطعة ثم اختيار الأمر Y-Mirror ) حتى يمكنك توصيل التغذية بسهولة و ايضا استخدام رسمة الأرضى و التغذية 12فولت حتى لا تكون الرسمة معقدة هكذا و يصعب عليك ايجاد الخطأ

الرسم الذى ارسلته لك ، نأخذ الخرج من الجزئين الأول والثانى من خلال مجزء جهد و الخرج مجموع على مدخل الجزء الثالث
فى الرسم الذى ارسلته استخدمت ميكروفون واحد اذن لا حاجة للجمع و الخطا الذى بالرسم ان الخرج من الميكروفون بعد تكبرة فى المرحلة الأولى يذهب للأرضى ولا يذهى لأى شئ آخر
الغى U1C فلا داعى لها
المقاومة 1 ك من الجزء U1A وامتصلة بالأرضى استبدلها بمجزء جهد حتى تأخذ النسبة التى تحتاجها من علو الصوت
خذ الوصلة المتحركة على المجزء مباشرة للمكثف دخل LM386
اعتقد ان البرنامج بع رسم Electrolitic Capacitor استخدمة مع هذا النوع ذو القطبية


----------



## السـاحر (13 أبريل 2008)

تمام أي الغالي تمت العملية بنجاح 
المكشله كانت أنه الاشاره يحدث لها distribution لأن الاشارة من ملف الصوت اعلى من المايك وضعت مقاومه عاليه فنجن وكاننت نتيجة التكبير على الت audio 5 اضعاف 
لم افم طريق توصيل المايك هل اوصل مقاومه على 5 فولت عل مدخل المايك الـ Input


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

اخى
مبروك لك التوفيق و ان شاء الله دوما
بالنسبة للمايك نعم و هذه الروابط تشرح لك التوصيل
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/microphone_powering.html
وايضا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electret_microphone


----------



## السـاحر (22 أبريل 2008)

هنالك مشكلة بسيطه سوف احاول اصلاحها ان لم تحل سوف اعود لك 
عند وصل دائر الخرج والعزل لايعمل البروتوس ولكن عند فصل احداهما يعمل سوف اجرب وارد لك بالنتائج

شاكر لك جهودك معي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أبريل 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وفى انتظار اخبار نجاحك


----------



## السـاحر (28 أبريل 2008)

أخي العزيز قمت بترجبتها عملياً ولكن
قمة بتجربة منفذ أدخال من مايك واحد 

الخرج عند الـ C5 ممتاز 
ولكن عند وصل دائرة العزل او الجمع لم تظهر الاشره طبعاً على نفس الـ Ic 
أرجوا شرح ماهي فائدة دائرة العزل مرة اخرى 

إذا أردت وضع Adc بعد مرحلة الأدخال هل احتاج إلى دائرة العزل أم إلى دائرة Lm386


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 أبريل 2008)

السـاحر قال:


> أخي العزيز قمت بترجبتها عملياً ولكن
> قمة بتجربة منفذ أدخال من مايك واحد
> 
> الخرج عند الـ C5 ممتاز
> ...


اخى
ارجو ان يكون جهد الخرج على الأطراف 8 ، 14 مساويا نصف جهد التغذية
ان كان الجهد مضبوط ضع مقاومة 5.8 كيلو او 6.5 كيلو اى حاجة فى المدى من 5 الى 6.5 كيلو بين كل مخرج والأرضى - ستجد هذا فى الداتا شيت لـ LM324 
فائدة دائرة العزل ان لا يؤثر الحمل الموضوع على مسار الاشارة


> إذا أردت وضع Adc بعد مرحلة الأدخال هل احتاج إلى دائرة العزل أم إلى دائرة Lm386


يمكنك توصيله بعد c5 مباشرة


----------



## السـاحر (29 أبريل 2008)

تشكر أخي العزيز لكن واجهتني بعض المشاكل مهمة جداً لحلها

وصلت المايك بمقاومه وعلى 5 فولت قمت بوضعها على Oscilisope والاشرة موجوده وجيداً جداً ولكن ضعيفه 
بعد وصلها مع v/2 تحمل الاشرة على دروب فولتج يعني الاشارة تحمل على هاي دروب فولتج على اشارة قريبة من الsin حاولت رفع قيمة الcap الموجوده في voltage devider ولكن بدون فائده مازالت الاشارة من المايك محملة على اشارة أخرى 
في النهاية عند الخرج C5 الاشارة مازالت صغيرة والـ adc لن يعطيني قيم جيده 

الموضوع الآخر الخرج من 386 distributed اي الـ gain عالي جداً والاشرة تخرج مشوهة ولن تفيدني جداً 


لا اعرف مالحل هنا بدأت ادوخ قليلاً سوف انزع دائرة العزل لني لن استعملها حالياً بل سوف استعملها بالعكس بعد تحويل من adc إلى dac هنا تهمني دائرة خروج لـ 3 speaker


----------



## السـاحر (29 أبريل 2008)

كما قلت لك أخي قمت بتجربة وصل C6 على جهازي الخاص بالحاسب amplifire وقام بأخراج الصوت لكن بعد وضعه على آخر شيء بالاضافه إلى أن الصوت معاه نويز بسبب ما اخبرتك به أريد ان ازيد الـ gain ولكن خوفي من الـ distribution كما يحصل معي الآن في 386


----------



## السـاحر (29 أبريل 2008)

سؤال بسيط كيف اصبح ال gain في أو دائرة 10 اضعاف الدخل ولماذا اذا تجاوزت الفولتيه المكبرة فوق 5 فولت تقطع 
وكيف اصبحت دائرة عزل اي اذا وضع عليها لود لا توئثر على باقي الدائرة لم افهم طبيعة عملها


----------



## صبرى جمعه (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررريامهندس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2008)

السـاحر قال:


> تشكر أخي العزيز لكن واجهتني بعض المشاكل مهمة جداً لحلها
> 
> وصلت المايك بمقاومه وعلى 5 فولت قمت بوضعها على Oscilisope والاشرة موجوده وجيداً جداً ولكن ضعيفه
> بعد وصلها مع v/2 تحمل الاشرة على دروب فولتج يعني الاشارة تحمل على هاي دروب فولتج على اشارة قريبة من الsin حاولت رفع قيمة الcap الموجوده في voltage devider ولكن بدون فائده مازالت الاشارة من المايك محملة على اشارة أخرى


اخى
الجهد جهد انحياز وهو لازم لتشغيل المبر و يجب الآ يظهر عليه جهد متردد و ان ظهر سيؤدى لتشويه اداء المكبر ولهذا وضع المكثف المذكور لإخاد اى جهد متردد


> في النهاية عند الخرج C5 الاشارة مازالت صغيرة والـ adc لن يعطيني قيم جيده


اخى
لا اعرف ماذا تقصد بكلمه صغيرة ففى الهندسة نقول الإشارة كانت مثلا 1 مللى فولت من الميك و بهد التكبير اصبحت 100 مللى و انا محتاج ل 2.5 فولت اى تكبير 25 مرة 
انا لا اعلم اى adc تستخدم!!


> الموضوع الآخر الخرج من 386 distributed اي الـ gain عالي جداً والاشرة تخرج مشوهة ولن تفيدني جداً


اخى
لا اعلم الدائرة التى قمت انت بتنفيذها فى الدائرة التى ارسلتها لك بها مجزء جهد للتحكم فى مستوى الإشارة لتناسب المرحلة التالية
يمكنك تقليل الكسب فى 386 بحذف المكثف C9


> لا اعرف مالحل هنا بدأت ادوخ قليلاً سوف انزع دائرة العزل لني لن استعملها حالياً بل سوف استعملها بالعكس بعد تحويل من adc إلى dac هنا تهمني دائرة خروج لـ 3 speaker


دائرة العزل يمكنك تحويلها لمكبر ان احتجت مزيد من الكسب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 مايو 2008)

السـاحر قال:


> سؤال بسيط كيف اصبح ال gain في أو دائرة 10 اضعاف الدخل ولماذا اذا تجاوزت الفولتيه المكبرة فوق 5 فولت تقطع


اخى
الكسب فى اول مرحلة = 100 = R3 / R4
لاحظ التغذية 5 فولت


> وكيف اصبحت دائرة عزل اي اذا وضع عليها لود لا توئثر على باقي الدائرة لم افهم طبيعة عملها



لاحظ ان الدخول لها غير متصل بالخروج - فلو وضعت اى حمل على خرج دائرة العزل لا ينتقل تأثيره على دخول هذه الدائرة


----------



## السـاحر (11 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي الهندس ماجد لكن c9 لم أجدها بالدائرة 

الشيء الأخير خرج الـ speaker من عند 250uf هل استطيع وصلها بثلاث مخارج أم سوف تتجزء الفولتيه وتصبح قليله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2008)

اخى
معذرة اقصد C7 المتصل بالمكبر Lm386
الفولت لا يتأثر لكن القدرة تتوزع على المخارج الثلاث و تكون اقل
ان شئت قدرة اكبر هناك Lm380 تعطى حتى 4 وات وهناك قدرات اعلى حتى 250 وات اى يمكنها ان تشغل ثلاجة صغيرة
ملحوظة : المكبرات الموجودة فى السوق و يذكر انها 2500 وات و غيرة هو نوع من الغش التجارى حيث استبدلوا الوحدة المتعارف عليها وهى Rms بوحدات قد لا تتحقق فى عمر الجهاز مرة واحدة مثل Popm وخلافه لكى يمكنهم ان يطلقوا 1500 وات على ما يجب ان يكون 7 وات


----------



## السـاحر (13 مايو 2008)

قمت بازالتها من قبل ولكن نفس النتيجه على العمم شكراً أخي العزيز على كل مجهودك معي


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## لهيب نار (25 مايو 2010)

انا طالب اريد المساعدة في المشروع واريد الاجزاء المستخدمة في الدائرة 
نظام شحن البطارية اللاسلكية باستخدام طاقة ترددات لاسلكية​_wireless battery charging system using radio frequency energy_​_harvesting_​​​ارجو المساعدة​​​


----------



## georgeoud (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد مكونات المايك الدبوس الذى يتكون من مقاومة ومكثف فقط


----------



## ميدو مان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندى دوائر صب ووفر بمايك جاهزة فى كتاب عندى هاسحبة اسكنر وارفعة لك على جهازى ويارب الدوائر الىى فية تعجبك


----------

